# Cheers Lloyd & Coversure



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

For sorting all out and crossing the I's & T's for me.


A very good 1:1 personal service, which is sadly lacking from many other companies

Very refreshing indeed.

Another happy customer :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I was a pleasure mate, more than happy to help (even if i did forget to ask you to pay :lol: )


----------

